# Has anyone had experience with a rebaler...



## Erock813 (Jun 3, 2008)

Weve been looking at rebaling all our round bales to squares. Ive seen them on the internet and actually makes sense for my situation. I dont have the time to put up squares at harvest,We have customers who want thier hay chopped like our round bales. What i figured i have spend on a accumaltor and grapple and smaller wagons would be close to that of a rebaler. Right now we can bale 300 rounds a day no probelm. All i could bale is 1200 Sm. squares in a day. Also could get some business from others i believe. Still the best advantage would being able to bale chopped straw to landscapers, no need to chop it then. Just wondering what everyone would think.


----------



## Production Acres (Jul 29, 2008)

Just happen to have one for sale! All electric will do big squares or up to 5x6 rd bales - we used it on 4x5 rd bales - would eat one in 12 minutes. takes 2 people to operate. inculdes electric motor for square baler. have good used 575 NH square baler available as well! We upgraded to a Steffen Systems Bale Slicer about 1 month ago and no longer are using the other. $25K for processer, $30K with good square baler. I need to sell this equipment. 800-579-8115 or 931-337-9213 cell.


----------



## JD6430 (Jul 17, 2008)

Interesting idea, do you have any pictures on how yours works?


----------



## Production Acres (Jul 29, 2008)

hopefully you can see the details on these photos
need more info, ask I will get it.
this is mostly homemade, but well put together - ran for several years!


----------

